# This is worrying, if true (on Gumtree!)



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Free Kittens! | Hendon | Gumtree

I know sometimes people on Gumtree invent an 'urgent' situation to get rid of unwanted pets quickly, but I wonder what is going on here? Kittens need so much supervision.


----------



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

There are many ads with people like that 
Do they even look eight weeks I'm no expert but they look younger


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep they are around 8-10 weeks old there.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

These things make me feel awful.

Last Saturday my neighbours vet told her that the lady in prior to her had just bought a flat round the corner and on completion day, arrived to find that the previous owners had taken their two adult cats but left three (approx. 6 week old) kittens behind :001_huh:

I just don't get some people


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Not the best of enviroments they are in judging by that second picture. There is a can lid just lying there that they could hurt themselves on, along with some other rubbish. Although I have unfortunately seen much worse.


----------



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

And here is another one
Loving cat needs urgent home | Woodford | Gumtree


----------



## Rennyroosta (Aug 6, 2014)

My vets practice advised against advertising cats and kittens on free sites as people use them for dog fighting bait...  That's why I've only posted on this forum avoiding all free ad sites completely. I guess some people don't know about the dog baiting problem. So sad.


----------



## Melody6 (May 3, 2014)

I live not to far from there I feel like I should go and get them all just so that they are safe.


----------

